# End of Month BETTA SALE!



## bettaforu

OK I am working on an order from Thailand for Bettas, and will be bringing in the following. Prices have increased due to import fees and express shipping overnight!

Blue/Yellow Mustard Gas Half Moon, both male and females.
 Platinum Gold Dragon Halfmoons possible females (waiting on confirmation)
 Copper Halfmoons, both regular and Dragon
 Fancy, Fancy Black and White Dragon Halfmoon males.

I currently have in stock here:

here is pic of the 2 HMPKs. Not great but they just wouldn't stay still LOL You can see the dragon scales on the red platinum one better than on the MG, but both are DRAGONS!






















SOLD

1 x Blue Mustard Gas Dragon Halfmoon Plakat male...very unique yellow/blue color $ 25

1 x Red Platinum Dragon Halfmoon Plakat male...very nice looking. $25 *SOLD*

1 x Black Orchid Butterfly Halfmoon male...very unique coloration not often seen. $30
1 x Copper/Silver Halfmoon male....gorgeous full finnage on this boy! *SOLD*

All are young and raring to breed! $30

Prices on the regular Thailand imports start @ $45 to $50 depending on coloration

*Specialty Bettas*

Platinum/Copper dragons are $60 each 
Black and white Dragons are $65 each...these cannot be found anywhere outside of Thailand and are extremely hard to create, therefore they are unique! These are Show and Breeding quality from the Best of Thai breeding.

I might also bring in some other HMPKs, so if you are looking for something, please let me know.

HMPKs will range between $40 -50 each.

Delivery can be arranged.

Payment: For those people who wish one of these Bettas, and have purchased from me before I can accept payment on delivery! 

Discount will be given to previous customers! Pictures of the incoming Bettas will be up shortly.
thanks


----------



## Norman

I'm very interested! I'd love to see the black orchid male. I'd love to get something unique...


----------



## bettaforu

OK hold onto you hat for some of the most beautiful and unique Bettas Ive seen in a long time. These are some of the ones on my shipment.

Going to number these bettas so people can choose by number!

# 2798 SOLD 









#7039 

















not for sale at this time, just for show! Going to breed this pair! 









#4783 SOLD









#5822









#5731









These are just a few of the ones coming in...more pics to come.


----------



## Norman

Wow! What are the first two called & how much?


----------



## bettaforu

The first 2 are Fancy Black and white Dragons. 

The 1st one # 2798 is a Half Moon, 

The 2nd one # 7039 is a Double Tail, you can just see the split in the tail. Both of these are only approx 3.5-4 months old. They carry Copper genes too.

Price on both of these will be $75 ea, as they have absolutely gorgeous scaling for Dragons, their scales look like snakeskin, never seen anything like these before! Definite Show potential!

I have someone already interested in one, but has not told me which one yet so they are up for grabs! 

Will be arriving the week of Aug 8th, closer to the end of the week depending on my schedule for that week.


----------



## msnikkistar

So is this a group buy of some sort? I always wanted to get into bettas after seeing some of xman's bettas on aquabid for super cheap sometimes, but didn't know their quality. Are they are pretty as their pictures as they are in real life? Some of the feather looking tails they have are so lovely. Just never known anyone to tell me if they are as pretty as they appear to be in pictures.

I have to admit, I am so jealous that xman doesn't charge any fees to ship to Niagra Falls from them to you guys up in Canada, and all you guys gotta do is pay for Canadian post to your door. But since Bettaforu is right there, she can save on shipping for you guys! NOT FAIR at all !  I have to pay $5 bucks per fish (not much I guess?) in the us, but that's not even including shipping to me  I wish I had someone local I could just pick them up from. Darn.


----------



## bettaforu

No this is NOT a Group buy! I bring in some unique Bettas from time to time for re-sale. If they don't sell, I will breed and show them. 

You can find a transhipper in your area, but don't see why you would need one when you have an Importer License  You already import Shrimp from overseas, so you can import Bettas too! 

We here in Canada are at the mercy of the Transhipper! 

There are many fees applicable to getting Bettas imported to Canada, $5 extra per fish from the Seller is nothing compared to the other fees ie: transhipping fees, box fees, cold/heat pack fees, handling fees for repacking, border fees, toll charges, these fees are all added on top of any prices for the fish, and have to be paid directly to the transhipper (which is not me, upfront before the fish arrive) then you have the all expensive overnight shipping which cost a fortune here ie: $100+ per box! 

Please pm me direct if you require any info on how to tranship Bettas from Thailand! This is a sales thread and any questions should be made by pm! thanks


----------



## bettaforu

Updated: Just added some more pics of my Bettas that I have purchased...some will be for re-sale, some will not! Keeping those for myself to show and breed 

If there is a Betta that you want, let me know now, as I can still add to my box. If you want to purchase yourself *direct,* but want me to pick it up for you I can do that too, I charge a fee for this service.

If you have any questions about Bettas, or how to breed them, keep them etc please pm. I don't want to hijack this thread with questions, its only for picture showing thanks.

I will continue to update the pics of the Bettas I am purchasing.
Stay tuned


----------



## Ebi-Ken

what happened to this picture?









anyways, bettas are just gorgeous. I remember years ago when I was still in highschool having a few tanks and breeding them in my room.


----------



## bettaforu

I had this one on hold, but have decided I like the other one instead. I had toyed with the idea of the Copper Gold, but the Platinum has more of an interest for me.  however, I can still add him to my box, I have him on hold till end of today! if anyone wants him! Let me know soon.

For anyone who wishes to see some of my previous Bettas, please go to my website! Here is the link.

http://www.bettaforu.yolasite.com

If you see something you like, please let me know and I can see if any of my contacts have something similar.

I get emails from Thai breeders showing me their available stock ahead of them going to auction! I get 1st option on what they have available because I remained in good contact with them over the years!


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Hey Anna, just offering my help. whoever your getting the bettas from. They may just be overcharging you if you need to pay import fees and what not. These 2 pictures:



bettaforu said:


> female for this male is also available.


are also here: http://www.xmanbetta.com/index.php?lay=show&ac=article&Id=538993799

In their policy: http://www.xmanbetta.com/index.php?lay=show&ac=article&Id=538993794

It states there are no fees: Canadian Customer 
There is only one mean through Air Cargo shippment .. The buyer must contact Hung Thanh Pham in Niagara Falls at [email protected] .He is my transhipper ...Free shipp cost from Bangkok to Niagara falls but local cost from Niagara falls to your door please direct deal with Hung Than Pham ...The date of shippment up the Hung Than Pham to be policymaker and normolly 1 month per one time

You can just contact that person and you should be able to just pay the price that you see on that site.

Hope that helps =)


----------



## bettaforu

Thanks for all that info Frank, however Hung no longer is the Cdn Transhipper!
He gave that up along with Zena over a year ago now I believe it is  Tada just hasn't updated his site yet.

The Cdn transhipper is in Montreal his name is David, but with the cost of transhipping fees + Montreal shipping (which is just astronomical now) I use my own transhipper friend in the US.  I have been doing this ever since Zena gave it up, and it works fine for me. 

thanks for thinking of me!

PS. Please pm with any more info you might have for me that way it doesn't clog up my sales thread, thanks.


----------



## msnikkistar

I can tranship, sure. But I have to pay $164 bucks per box and if I am only paying for a few bettas myself, then that wouldn't be smart now would it? I would rather pay a transhipper $5 bucks more per fish then $164 bucks for 3 fish. That wouldn't sound smart to me. =\


----------



## Ebi-Ken

ahh, i see, makes sense to why aquabid says David.

Sent you PM.


----------



## Norman

Stunning! This would be my first Betta and $75 is a bit too much for me... What could I get for $40?


----------



## bettaforu

I have a Black Orchid Butterfly Halfmoon here that is very very nice, that I would let go for $40.

If you are interested I will try to get a good pic of him for you, but I am not as good as the Thai people at taking pics  Please pm so I can correspond with you there thanks.


----------



## sunsunsun

Hey Anna,

very nice betta's! too bad u dont come to kennedy area anymore =(.


----------



## bettaforu

Hi Sunny, I can deliver if its something you want! I have a few more that I can get if any of these are not what you are looking for. I have a lot of enquiries to go thru right now, but so far both of the fancy black/white dragons are still up for grabs!


----------



## sunsunsun

i really like the one quoted by ebi. or one with a solid black body.


----------



## bettaforu

JFYI: The Dragon bettas are bred for the look of scaling on their bodies, which is actually very hard to accomplish...some may have a bit of scaling, some almost all scaling, and some with scales missing...its not an exact science, and very hard to accomplish with any success.

The Thai breeders have been doing it very well now for a while, however many Dragon Bettas are not all that great! 

These Bettas that I have picked have the most incredible scales I have ever seen in a long time. They look like they are encased in snakeskin! Now some people may not like this look, but from a show and breeding prospective, this is what you want to achieve!

I truly believe these Bettas would clean up at any show! 1st place prize money at some of these shows is $30, so if you've never shown before you might want to think about it.


----------



## bettaforu

Sunny I will pm you with a few you may like.


----------



## sunsunsun

bettaforu said:


> Sunny I will pm you with a few you may like.


Thanks Anna.


----------



## Norman

I'd be interested in a pair - male and female. The first one is breathtaking... Do you have anything that could be paired with it in time?


----------



## bettaforu

Norman, Not sure what you mean in time? I have someone already interested in this one, so he may or may not be available...will post updates when I know for sure.

Yes he is breathtaking, I am looking at a few others from the same family, so will try to get some more pics up for ya all.

That fancy dragon could be paired with a super red female, copper female, any female carrying black with maybe blue gene or red gene as most solid black females are infertile...so you need one that is out of a blue or red parent.

One parent with dragon gene will give you 50% dragon gene carrying offspring when paired with a non-dragon, and 100% dragon gened offspring when paired with a dragon or dragon-gened female.

You need 2 copies of the dragon gene to get dragon scaled offspring.


----------



## Norman

Oh sorry...I simply meant that I could try breeding when they're old enough... I dont know how to pm from my iPhone. Maybe you could send me some idea of what is available pair wise. Two dragons would be nice...I'm drawn to the blacks, burgundys, and pearls but really not terribly picky. I love the huge fins...


----------



## bettaforu

I have another of these fancy red/white dragon boys coming! I talked with my breeder and decided I like the regular HM instead of the DT, so have swapped them 

Here is the other male.







*SOLD*

Now because I did a little extra purchases with this breeder I have been able to negotiate a little on the prices, and I am willing to pass this on to my customers 

Originally these Fancy dragons would be $75 each.

They will now be offered @ $65 each.

This is *delivered price *to GTA or Markham area. 

I also have 3 females that can be used with these boys. The price on the females is $40 each.

I will upload pictures asap on these gals.


----------



## bettaforu

Only 2 of the remaining Bettas are now still available # 7039 the White Dragon Double Tail with the Black spots and the Pastel Mustard Gas HM 
# 5731 and the Mustard Gas HMPK 
All others have been sold or reserved.

IF there is one you like, please let me know asap, as they are going fast!


----------



## bettaforu

Here is pics of 3 females that can be paired up with the fancy dragon Betta males...or purchased separately. Price is $40 each. Sorry couldn't get any discount on the girls 

These girls carry Copper, Red, Black and Dragon genes...so can produce any of these colors when matched up with a male that carries the same color gene.










*SOLD*


----------



## bettaforu

3rd one. *SOLD*


----------



## bettaforu

So here is some of my favourite picks on Bettas I can have added to my box I think these are very beautiful, and would be happy to bring one in for you . *** I am deleting some of the pictures as these Bettas have been sold, will update daily on what is still available***

Purple Dragon HM $50








Sunshine Yellow BF HM #7813 $50









Here is a couple of very unique colored HMPKs if anyone is interested in these.
Black/white dragon # 7118 $50









Mint Green dragon #0102 $50 *SALE PENDING*









Prices include my delivery to GTA or Markham.

Sunny this one is the one I told you about.
Price is $35
Black Copper BF HM









If you want one of these beauties, please let me know right away, quote the name and number if one is posted.


----------



## 8nappy

interested in

Price is $35
Black Copper BF HM


do you meet in toronto?


----------



## bettaforu

8nappy: I can bring this one to Miss if you want him. Let me know for sure as I don't want to put a hold on him if you aren't sure. 
thanks


----------



## 8nappy

how much would the total be if you drop it off at mississauga? And do you know how many months is this bf hm? Thank you! He's beautiful just wanted to know some stuff before hassling and complaining about anything


----------



## bettaforu

There would be no charge to bring it to Miss. He is approx 4 months old...and ready for breeding if you plan to do that 

Let me know if you want him soon as I am getting lots of emails on these Bettas and they are going fast.
thanks


----------



## bettaforu

Still available:

Powder Blue/Yellow Mustard Gas dragon HM # 5822 $45









gorgeous unique Black Yellow HMPK I will have a female to match him too. 
$45 for male only


----------



## 8nappy

Perfect! Aslong as he's under 6 months! I'm 100%interested please tell me when you're available! Thank you so much! Beeen loooking everywhere for a fair price for a copper though i don't think hes a dragon the cross breeding will look nice =] i hope


----------



## bettaforu

No sorry he's not a dragon! He's just a regular HM, but carries both the Copper/Blue/Black and Butterfly gene. You always get Blue with Copper and Black in the background.

I will be around next week can do Wednesday during the day! I can meet at Big Als, or at your house, your choice.


----------



## 8nappy

bettaforu said:


> No sorry he's not a dragon! He's just a regular HM, but carries both the Copper/Blue/Black and Butterfly gene. You always get Blue with Copper and Black in the background.
> 
> I will be around next week can do Wednesday during the day! I can meet at Big Als, or at your house, your choice.


yea probably my house is better after 4 30?


----------



## bettaforu

Hello 8nappy...pm me with your address for delivery.

OK Sale Thread on Bettas is now closed.

There are only 3 still available for sale....shown on previous page.
If you want any of these let me know asap, as first person who asks gets them!

Delivery will be approx Sat 13th unless anything occurs to change that.
I will meet up with everyone getting Bettas at the usual place on Kennedy Rd/Unionville Gate, unless otherwise specified.

thanks for your business! Hope you love your Bettas as much as I do


----------



## bettaforu

Update on Betta Order!

OK after a very long 8 hour ordeal I finally got the Bettas home and they are now being acclimatized to our water and food here.

For those of you who are getting Bettas from me, I will be keeping them another week to make sure everyone is over the stress of long shipping!

Some Bettas will respond quickly others not quite so fast and I don't want anyone getting a Betta that might still not be 100% over the stress, so I hope you all understand 

Once I feel they are ready to go on to their new homes and are eating good and perky, I will arrange the drop off. Hopefully it will be next Saturday 20th.

I will email everyone with the updated delivery date.

thanks for understanding and giving your new Betta buddies a chance to relax a bit.


----------



## hprice2904

hi,

I want to clarify with everyone that i am currently away from Canada. I never gave up bettas breeding program. I will come back to Canada later this yr 2011. I will breed bettas once again when everything is back in place. 

cheers everyone,
Hung


----------



## bettaforu

Well Hello again Hung, glad you will be coming back into the fold.

Are you going to be the transhipper again? No one seems to like the guy in Montreal very much, and we need a local here. 

I am doing my bit, bringing in some very nice quality ones, but I won't be doing it for much longer, as it is starting to tell on my health.


----------



## hprice2904

hi Anna,


Being a transhipper is not an easy task, i will think about it but most likely i wont be doing it. I am so busy with my family now, no time at all , maybe when my baby grows abit older hopefully i will have more time on my hands.

Hung


----------



## Angelic

Amazing bettas  Really tempted to get one


----------



## bettaforu

Update: These are what I still have available.

Best of the Best This gorgeous OVHM male is breathtaking No Longer for sale! He is going to be shown in 2 weeks.










This lovely boy suffered a bit of fin damage on transit, which is growing back nicely, so he's discounted SOLD









This unique Black/Yellow HMPK male is better than his pictures $40









This boy is Full of himself and likes to show off...unique! $40









This is a lovely unique boy, just beautiful SOLD









Female sibling to the above male, she's a beauty $35








This unique Turquoise Blue/MG Crowntail pair are just raring to go...male has turned all Turquoise blue now, but carries the MG gene Will sell separately
male is $35 and female is $30. Buy the pair and pay only $55 for them.










This little cute Platinum Red dragon HMPK male is as cute as you get...shows off constantly, and wants to fight anyone in sight! $35









and the following female HMs available some are dragons.
Gorgeous BIG black/red dragon OVHM female Show quality She is totally black with red fins and HUGE, pic does not do her justice, she's incredible! $40









This is a Silver Platinum Red/Black Dragon female...very nice! $40









This is a Mustard Gas HM female. $40









and this boy is just beautiful...my terrible pic does not show him at his best, he is full sibling to the one below, so same genetics, and just as nice! Differently marked but same huge finnage! Sale $45








this is the full sibling that was sold.


----------



## bettaforu

Just so you know, I live in Burlington, but sometimes come into the GTA area, however I will have to charge extra for gas to deliver any Bettas.


----------



## zenafish

That betta bug just won't leave, eh?

Now moved in to the new house with a tat bit more room , I'm slowly starting back up too, but with the baby on the way, I promised Bruce (and myself) not to get over my head on this. Lucky Hung you're a guy you must have a little more time (and sleep) on your hands than your wife would with the baby.

Anna...I'd be interested in the CT pair. If they're still available can you send me updated pics? I'm planning to attend the Hamilton show/auction coming up. We can meet up.


----------



## bettaforu

I will bring them to the Auction and you can look at them there


----------

